# 500k androids activated each day.



## teckk (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/google-500000-android-devices-activated-each-day/51533?tag=nl.e539

http://www.pcworld.com/article/231306/500000_android_devices_activated_every_day.html

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-20074956-17/google-500000-android-devices-activated-each-day/


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 28, 2011)

All these devices are activated today... but like all other mobile devices, they will become obsolete and unsupported in about 3 months...

It is all gimmicky sh*t to me


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 29, 2011)

I guess I better throw my 9-month old DroidX away then.


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 29, 2011)

Why chuck it out? You can still use it as an unsupported gimmicky paper-weight


----------



## sossego (Jul 2, 2011)

The topic title should be on a movie poster for a very, very bad science fiction movie.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 2, 2011)

lol. Hadn't noticed that.


----------

